# Music Box 50's / 60's



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/VideoJukebox.htm

Trip down memory lane


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2014)

That link doesn't seem to be working!


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 5, 2014)

Does this one work?

http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/VideoJukebox.htm


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2014)

That works great Lois...thank you..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2014)

This one has videos thru from 1956 to 1989 ..just click on the top Videos by year... 


http://freeoldiesmusicvideos.com/Years/Year1970.html


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> That link doesn't seem to be working!



Works for me ???


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Does this one work?
> 
> http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/VideoJukebox.htm



Yep ...same


----------

